# Girls Who Wear Glasses...



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I hate wearing glasses when I work, mostly because I am not used to wearing glasses at all. When I put them on top of my head, they fall off, not good when I am on a ladder. And why is it that they are only best when looking straight ahead? I need to move my head, sometimes the spaces I am in do not allow me to re-position my ladder. I know I need to get those old lady chains, but that isn't going to solve everything. 

Any insight how to work with glasses? I hate getting old.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Get contacts


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I have astigmatism (sp?) How about new eyeballs?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lasik?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lasik eye surgery will fix that( or so I have been told)


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't have a sugar daddy to foot that bill.

Is there something called computer glasses?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

rent types faster than me


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

There is some tactical goggles that can be done to your prescription glasses. Look for Wileyx spear goggles


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I hate wearing glasses when I work, mostly because I am not used to wearing glasses at all. When I put them on top of my head, they fall off, not good when I am on a ladder. And why is it that they are only best when looking straight ahead? I need to move my head, sometimes the spaces I am in do not allow me to re-position my ladder. I know I need to get those old lady chains, but that isn't going to solve everything.
> 
> Any insight how to work with glasses? I hate getting old.


Get two pairs: one to wear painting, one to wear the rest of the time and NOT look like an idiot. Get the leash (chums or something like them) that goes onto the arms of the glasses and then around the back of your head, then you can take the glasses off on a ladder and not lose them and also not knock them off your head when you're squished into an awkward pretzel position on the top of a ladder.
In general glasses suck it's true but seeing is a good thing plus they stop the odd rogue paint drop or crud from above getting in your eyes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I hate wearing glasses when I work, mostly because I am not used to wearing glasses at all. When I put them on top of my head, they fall off, not good when I am on a ladder. And why is it that they are only best when looking straight ahead? I need to move my head, sometimes the spaces I am in do not allow me to re-position my ladder. I know I need to get those old lady chains, but that isn't going to solve everything.
> 
> Any insight how to work with glasses? I hate getting old.


If you are new to wearing glasses it will take some time get used to it, especially while working. I started wearing glasses fulltime about 8 years ago. Don't think about them at all while working now. Just give it some time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't wear glasses but if it makes you feel better I dig women with glasses and those that wear a ball cap at sporting events. 

lol


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, so I'm not crazy, it really sucks, right? I mean when I am working I have usually two pair , one on my eyes and one on top of my head so I can switch them. I didn't get the bi or tri focals because they told me the good spot for seeing would be that much smaller... So looks like a few years of getting used to it ain't so bad.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a constant struggle to keep them clean. I wear contacts most of the time unless there is something wrong with my eyes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> I have astigmatism (sp?) How about new eyeballs?


They make contacts for that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope you didn't get those damn "progressive" lenses where you have to turn your whole head to focus on one particular distance. They said I'd get use to them in 30 days, NO WAY. 

BTW, I had my eye doc prescribe a pair of work glasses for me. They focus at 18" - 24" which is what I need for my wall work.

When I was painting, i had a pair of butt ugly oversized aviator style glasses - that were made of real GLASS to withstand cleaning spatters off. They were a necessity for rolling ceilings.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> They make contacts for that.


Huh, the person at the optometrist's said they didn't , but I just googled it and .....
Thanks, NC. Maybe there is hope for that, if that is a possibility, it might be better.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> I hope you didn't get those damn "progressive" lenses where you have to turn your whole head to focus on one particular distance. They said I'd get use to them in 30 days, NO WAY.
> 
> BTW, I had my eye doc prescribe a pair of work glasses for me. They focus at 18" - 24" which is what I need for my wall work.
> 
> When I was painting, i had a pair of butt ugly oversized aviator style glasses - that were made of real GLASS to withstand cleaning spatters off. They were a necessity for rolling ceilings.


They tried to get me to do those, but it didn't sound like a good option for me.The thing about what I do is that I might have something 8' in front of my face like leafing just one certain element of a crown molding and then in an hour be on the floor leafing one part of a baseboard, that ends up being 15-18" away. Then I frequently have to stand back and see how things look at a normal viewing distance.So I am having a hard time with this for sure.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> They tried to get me to do those, but it didn't sound like a good option for me.The thing about what I do is that I might have something 8' in front of my face like leafing just one certain element of a crown molding and then in an hour be on the floor leafing one part of a baseboard, that ends up being 15-18" away. Then I frequently have to stand back and see how things look at a normal viewing distance.So I am having a hard time with this for sure.


Do you know how they make contacts so you can see BOTH close up and far away? One eye is for distance, the other is for close ups. Sure, they make contacts for that "a" word (ain't even gonna TRY to spell it), but they still don't make them for our inability to focus both far and near.

It sounds like you need multiple pairs. I've tried bi-focals for work, just doesn't work (for me) . So I've given up checking out a job at a distance. and it is funny, my work looks a lot better now


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Huh, the person at the optometrist's said they didn't , but I just googled it and .....
> Thanks, NC. Maybe there is hope for that, if that is a possibility, it might be better.


Mine are 2 week disposables. I couldn't live without them these days. I wear my glasses at night sometimes but it makes me dizzy. The contacts weren't comfortable at first, but after a couple days they're unnoticeable. So if you do get some, keep at it even if you keep feeling them in your eye. You can also get daily disposables, might be good if something splatters. Just toss them rather than try to clean them. And don't sleep in them, I know there are some that claim you can, but its asking for trouble. 

They're more expensive than glasses no doubt, but not having to wear glasses makes it worth it. I'm not sold on the surgery yet, so I'm staying with contacts.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've worn gasses since high school, so I've never really given it much of a thought. I don't usually wear contacts while working because it sucks sanding something and getting dust in your eye. Just put them on, keep them on and don't overanaylize it.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i found when i keep my glasses full of Crown Royal i have a better day :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've worn gasses since high school, so I've never really given it much of a thought. I don't usually wear contacts while working because it sucks sanding something and getting dust in your eye. Just put them on, keep them on and don't overanaylize it.


But I'm not supposed to wear them all the time, they told me. Really, the far away ones are 99% of the time for driving or for seeing the sign at the end of the grocery aisle. The close up ones don't work for all circumstances. If I am on the sofa reading, that's fine, look up at the television, everything is blurry, other glasses still leave tv blurry , looks fine without any glasses at all. I need exterior contact lenses, that move where my eye goes and magically zoom in and out of focus.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have anything constructive to add other than I can't imagine going for that Lasik surgery  Because thats totally natural to have your eyes wide open while someone burns your retinas with a laser. bleeeuuuurgh makes me shudder to think of it.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> But I'm not supposed to wear them all the time, they told me. Really, the far away ones are 99% of the time for driving or for seeing the sign at the end of the grocery aisle. The close up ones don't work for all circumstances. If I am on the sofa reading, that's fine, look up at the television, everything is blurry, other glasses still leave tv blurry , looks fine without any glasses at all. I need exterior contact lenses, that move where my eye goes and magically zoom in and out of focus.


I'll be a silent partner when you invent those. Jus sayin


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

hotwing7 said:


> I don't have anything constructive to add other than I can't imagine going for that Lasik surgery  Because thats totally natural to have your eyes wide open while someone burns your retinas with a laser. bleeeuuuurgh makes me shudder to think of it.


Exactly why I've never had it myself. The whole idea of being AWAKE while they are cutting your eyes, just totally freaks me out.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

hotwing7 said:


> I'll be a silent partner when you invent those. Jus sayin


Ok, I told my kids that idea and they just rolled with laughter. I tell you, if I was a nerdy computer optometrist, I'd be researching this.

One of my friends wife had it done and loved it. Cost about 5 grand, not covered by insurance and you have to have it re-done in 5-7 years or so. Also, you can only have it done twice in your lifetime.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> I need exterior contact lenses, that move where my eye goes and magically zoom in and out of focus.


Done and Done









They're called "Zoomies"....and I'd pay to see you wear them....


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Done and Done
> 
> View attachment 19650
> 
> ...


Bahahaha RoboLynn :thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> i found when i keep my glasses full of Crown Royal i have a better day :thumbsup:
> View attachment 19649


Maybe that's why my eyes are blurry, but I prefer Chivas.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Done and Done
> 
> View attachment 19650
> 
> ...


See. I knew it was a good idea, da**it, missed my million dollar idea again!! If I wear those , you can't see my beautiful gigantic blue eyes!! Well, and I do have a beard, so I guess that cancels that out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Well, and I do have a beard, so I guess that cancels that out.


Well THAT really messes up my mental picture of you.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Huh, the person at the optometrist's said they didn't , but I just googled it and .....
> Thanks, NC. Maybe there is hope for that, if that is a possibility, it might be better.


You need to find a Eye Doctor with a better office staff!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Well THAT really messes up my mental picture of you.


Yeah, sorta lost me at "beard"....OK I'm lying, I can still work with that...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you grow up there? I used to live near Kilbourn Park when we were kids, went to Scammon, was accepted to Lane Tech, so I was a smarty pants. I really miss that place.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

daArch said:


> Do you know how they make contacts so you can see BOTH close up and far away? One eye is for distance, the other is for close ups. Sure, they make contacts for that "a" word (ain't even gonna TRY to spell it), but they still don't make them for our inability to focus both far and near.
> 
> It sounds like you need multiple pairs. I've tried bi-focals for work, just doesn't work (for me) . So I've given up checking out a job at a distance. and it is funny, my work looks a lot better now


Yes they do.

Sounds like you also need to find a better place for eye care.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Did you grow up there? I used to live near Kilbourn Park when we were kids, went to Scammon, was accepted to Lane Tech, so I was a smarty pants. I really miss that place.


Cool! I've lived on the NW side of the city my whole life. At this point in my life, I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. 

My brother went to Lane. Good school at the time.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

oldpaintdoc said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> Sounds like you also need to find a better place for eye care.


Maybe I need to go to an optometrist that is not affiliated with a store that sells glasses.Unless that store also sells contacts. Or Zoomies. I can't stop laughing at that picture. I think that choker is cutting off his air flow.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Well, and I do have a beard, so I guess that cancels that out.


Chicks with beards who wear glasses are not on the hot list. Get your eyes checked you might not have a beard after all.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Cool! I've lived on the NW side of the city my whole life. At this point in my life, I couldn't imagine living anywhere else.
> 
> My brother went to Lane. Good school at the time.



Yeah, my brothers went to Lane, then things got messed up with my parents divorce. I didn't get to go, because that's when I moved to Baltimore.I think like all places, things go downhill, then they come back up, but it was great when we lived there.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Chicks with beards who wear glasses are not on the hot list. Get your eyes checked you might not have a beard after all.


Hahahhahaha. Oh, your right, that was my armpit, not my face. I need help.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Hahahhahaha. Oh, your right, that was my armpit, not my face. I need help.


lmao. Common mistake for anyone needing glasses.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I have worn glasses since college and since starting my paint company I needed something a little sportier than typical eyeglasses. I went hear and picked up a couple of pairs:

http://lensesrx.com/3639-spy-eyewear-logan-rx-sunglasses.html

I sent in my prescription and they ship quick. I have the transition lens and the frame is really light weight and they don't fall off. I have astigmatism too.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

The only surefire way for us to help you Lynn is for you to post a pic of you with your glasses.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> The only surefire way for us to help you Lynn is for you to post a pic of you with your glasses.:thumbsup:


And a ball cap. :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> And a ball cap. :whistling2:


With the pony tail out the back of the cap.:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> With the pony tail out the back of the cap.:thumbup:


Exactly.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

I'm 55 and have only been wearing prescription glasses for about 5 years. My optometrist recommended Zeiss Business lenses. They work great for working at distances between 14 inches and 4 feet. 
Here's a link with some info: http://www.eyevertise.com/Content/eyeglasses/lenses/zeiss/zeissbusiness/zeissbusiness.aspx


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> And a ball cap. :whistling2:


 
dirty old man


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My old man has been wearing bifocal contacts for several years and likes them. 

I don't remember the name of them but I'll find out for you. I'm not sure if they work with astigmatism but it's worth asking about.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

The progressive lenses were really hard to get used to when I first needed glasses. I took them back and made them put single vision lenses in, I would spend all day switching between those and reading glasses. After a couple of years I tried the progressive lens again, I had to make myself wear them for about a month. Finally I got used to them and it was worth it. I have enough problems at work without having to worry about overlooking something simple because I couldn't see it. I hate to admit it but the ones I can see the best out of came from Walmart. They do not make me look cool but my eye for detail is still intact......


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> dirty old man


Are there any other kind?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Are there any other kind?


Well I used to be a dirty _young_ man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The bifocal contacts he wears is called accuview oasis and are $44 a box


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I buy what they call "cheaters" in bulk at the Dollar Tree.
For one dollar you don't even care if you forget a pair on the job.
I've had customers find them and ask if I want them but it cost more in gas than to retrieve them.
Not all people can use them. I can because I'm far-sighted.
I hook them on my collar, and they only fall off my collar when I'm stooped way over.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> The only surefire way for us to help you Lynn is for you to post a pic of you with your glasses.:thumbsup:


"Look away, I'm hideous!"


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> "Look away, I'm hideous!"


Go ahead and post a pic. I'll take my glasses off, I promise!:jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Are there any other kind?


 
I am old but not dirty


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> "Look away, I'm hideous!"


Classic Kramer.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Classic Kramer.


Showing my age


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Showing my age


lmao a quote from the 90's is showing your age?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> lmao a quote from the 90's is showing your age?


No kidding. My kids' know who Kramer is. 
Now _that_ is showing your age. :yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lmao a quote from the 90's is showing your age?


I was in Jr. High lol.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> I was in Jr. High lol.


Damn! OK, I'm gonna totter on back to the OPPU where I belong.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think my kids would know the quote, but they probably know what Seinfeld was. Damn, you are old. 

I was a child bride , but that's another story.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Yeah, I don't think my kids would know the quote, but they probably know what Seinfeld was. Damn, you are old.
> 
> I was a child bride , but that's another story.


 
From what we can infer, that did not turn out so well, sorry


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Yeah, I don't think my kids would know the quote, but they probably know what Seinfeld was. Damn, you are old.
> 
> I was a child bride , but that's another story.


My kids have no idea what Seinfeld is. 

Slow threads on pt tonight time to open up the child bride thread.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> My kids have no idea what Seinfeld is.
> 
> Slow threads on pt tonight time to open up the child bride thread.




I'm obviously lying, since I have also said that I am in my eighties. I'm 52, but I did get married too young at the age of 19.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm obviously lying, since I have also said that I am in my eighties. I'm 52, but I did get married too young at the age of 19.


19 is not a child bride. Not in 1980 or so. :no:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

But by all means, please continue.:yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm obviously lying, since I have also said that I am in my eighties. I'm 52.


OK I'm out. Good luck guys


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> OK I'm out. Good luck guys


Yeah, if Work will drop out, we can move this to the OPPU. :jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> 19 is not a child bride. Not in 1980 or so. :no:


yeah, but when I was in my late twenties, early thirties, nobody believed that I had three kids, so I used to just explain it away by saying I was a child bride. I was surprised how many people almost believed it.

um,NC, you're married....so.....

I don;t want to go to OPPU, don't make me go there!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> yeah, but when I was in my late twenties, early thirties, nobody believed that I had three kids, so I used to just explain it away by saying I was a child bride. I was surprised how many people almost believed it.
> 
> um,NC, you're married....so.....
> 
> I don;t want to go to OPPU, don't make me go there!


I don't blame you. Who wants to see the rear ends of all of us old farts shuffling around the PT geriatric ward.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> yeah, but when I was in my late twenties, early thirties, nobody believed that I had three kids, so I used to just explain it away by saying I was a child bride. I was surprised how many people almost believed it.
> 
> um,NC, you're married....so.....
> 
> I don;t want to go to OPPU, don't make me go there!


Yeah I know. Steve Richards is in there. But it's ok. Really. "Said the spider". :jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tru dat weatherman

You think SR can use my stories in his book?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I don't blame you. Who wants to see the rear ends of all of us old farts shuffling around the PT geriatric ward.


CA, you stay out of this!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Tru dat weatherman
> 
> You think SR can use my stories in his book?


Don't ask CA. Damn, I have a lead role in that book. I am in constant contact with SR. If Salma (or whatever her name is) bails, I can get you in. It's all about who ya know in this business!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Tru dat weatherman
> 
> You think SR can use my stories in his book?


Absolutely! It's almost as if he's written them altready, given that you and me were an item in his latest novel.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Don't ask CA. Damn, I have a lead role in that book. I am in constant contact with SR. If Salma (or whatever her name is) bails, I can get you in. It's all about who ya know in this business!


Hahahaha, I think I am going to play a pivotal role, but I need incentives. If you can get SR to agree to get me a pair of Zoomies and some laser hair removal, I'm your girl, or old lady or whatever.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Don't ask CA. Damn, I have a lead role in that book. I am in constant contact with SR. If Salma (or whatever her name is) bails, I can get you in. It's all about who ya know in this business!


 
here,I thought that was me

BTW , where is this? Location: Central MS


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

bump...just needed a laugh today....


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

https://www.speert.com/reading-glas...etic Glasses&gclid=CPOEh66Uzb0CFdBqfgodRRAASQ

or nail knot 30 lb. test, or t-14 a sink tip line and make a loop, cheap, effective.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ejs said:


> https://www.speert.com/reading-glas...etic Glasses&gclid=CPOEh66Uzb0CFdBqfgodRRAASQ
> 
> or nail knot 30 lb. test, or t-14 a sink tip line and make a loop, cheap, effective.


Whu...not helpful or effective,lol. Go away,lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Get some Monocles.



















I think this one would be perfect.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Get some Monocles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


personally, I like the updated version

.

.

.


.












.


resistance is NOT sexy


----------



## TDD (Apr 5, 2014)

I know this an old thread, but has anyone suggested mono vision with contacts? You only use one contact to give one eye the focal length that your other eye doesn't have. In my wife's case, she needed to see better close up. She needed readers on when cutting the ceiling, then put them on her head for going down the ladder. Not very productive. Now she has one eye uncorrected for far vision and the other has a contact for near vision. It took a few weeks adjustment time, but now, no problem. Plus, you only have to buy lenses for one eye! (Cheap is good right?)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TDD said:


> I know this an old thread, but has anyone suggested mono vision with contacts? You only use one contact to give one eye the focal length that your other eye doesn't have. In my wife's case, she needed to see better close up. She needed readers on when cutting the ceiling, then put them on her head for going down the ladder. Not very productive. Now she has one eye uncorrected for far vision and the other has a contact for near vision. It took a few weeks adjustment time, but now, no problem. Plus, you only have to buy lenses for one eye! (Cheap is good right?)


yes, I *think* that concept was mentioned here

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/girls-who-wear-glasses-25501/#post438674


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

My eyes are sort of blurry right now anyway,lol.....not seeing anything quite right.............................


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> My eyes are sort of blurry right now anyway,lol.....not seeing anything quite right.............................


Wine will do that. :whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Wine will do that. :whistling2:


Agreed, especially if you didn't eat anything all day,lol...
A monacle,really? I can't work without my glasses falling off my gd head and you think I can continuously squint to keep my jaunty monacle in place? Please, I'm not that co-ordinated.:jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Still laugh when I read this thread. I just go to the Dollar Tree and buy cheap readers and use "idiot straps" also. Doesn't bother me so much if I lose a pair somehow....and I do. I do have a couple of pairs of prescription bifocals. The main area is .50+ and the small area is 2.00+.

But, this is one of the things of growing old. Even driving at night isn't as easy as it used to be. Going in for another eye exam this month.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Still laugh when I read this thread.



Man, I thought you were here to shut it down...all my best threads are locked...:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I hope you didn't get those damn "progressive" lenses where you have to turn your whole head to focus on one particular distance. They said I'd get use to them in 30 days, NO WAY.
> 
> BTW, I had my eye doc prescribe a pair of work glasses for me. They focus at 18" - 24" which is what I need for my wall work.
> 
> When I was painting, i had a pair of butt ugly oversized aviator style glasses - that were made of real GLASS to withstand cleaning spatters off. They were a necessity for rolling ceilings.


Don't know how I missed this thread the first time around.

I have one pair for about that same distance, still using real glass, although there are fewer and fewer companies that make glass lenses these days. Also with big lenses for coverage.

Bill, growing up, we knew some guys who had bifocals with three lenses (no, not trifocals). They had "near" lenses at both top and bottom, with a distance section in the middle. All I ever heard them called was "paperhanger's glasses". Ironically, all the guys that we knew with them were chemists, but they needed them for similar reasons. 

I know a lot of people who pick up "cheaters" at the drug store for close work, especially as they get older. Never paid much attention, but I thought I'd give some a try. Turns out, you can only get them in positive diopters, which is no good if you're nearsighted. When I asked my optician why that was, she told me that the positive diopter glasses are just considered magnifying glasses and re unregulated. Negative diopter glasses require a doctor's prescription. For unrelated reasons, my optometrist did give me an extra clinical lens set, a suitcase full of all the different prescription lenses, both positive and negative diopters. The good news is that I can now do my own glasses, the bad news is that all of the lenses are round and 1 1/2 in diameter. I'm not sure if I willing to go with the Leon Trotsky/Barton Fink look.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I use the cheaters and when I forget them on jobs my customers freak out.
It's more expensive to go get them though.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> <<snip>>
> 
> But, this is one of the things of growing old. Even driving at night isn't as easy as it used to be. Going in for another eye exam this month.


QFT

Right now, there's a race between my cataracts and my next birthday....

I guess I should have worn sunglasses more.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> QFT
> 
> Right now, there's a race between my cataracts and my next birthday....
> 
> I guess I should have worn sunglasses more.


 
I have already had one eye done and I am still a youngster:whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread has been viewed over 500 times since I bumped it yesterday, y'all should be paying me to write this crap.:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread the first time around.
> 
> I have one pair for about that same distance, still using real glass, although there are fewer and fewer companies that make glass lenses these days. Also with big lenses for coverage.
> 
> Bill, growing up, we knew some guys who had bifocals with three lenses (no, not trifocals). They had "near" lenses at both top and bottom, with a distance section in the middle. All I ever heard them called was "paperhanger's glasses". Ironically, all the guys that we knew with them were chemists, but they needed them for similar reasons.



DAMN, I thought those glasses with near, far, near sections were crown molding cutters.

My hanging glasses are my prescription (astigmatism) but adjusted for 18 - 24 inches. (Takes some getting used to going for that first step on the ladder)

And I DO try to get GLASS, but as you say, they are tough to come by. When I was painting (ceilings) I HAD to have GLASS. Big aviator style safety glass.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember laughing at my father when he needed my reading glasses to read a clock 30 feet away. That ain't so funny anymore. :cursing:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> This thread has been viewed over 500 times since I bumped it yesterday, y'all should be paying me to write this crap.:jester:


theyre just waiting for you to sex it all up


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> QFT
> 
> Right now, there's a race between my cataracts and my next birthday....
> 
> I guess I should have worn sunglasses more.


A recent article in the Dominion Post reported that a woman, Anne Maynard, has sued Wellington Hospital, saying that after her husband had surgery there, he lost all interest in sex.

A hospital spokesman replied:

"Mr. Maynard was admitted for cataract surgery. All we did was correct his eyesight."


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> This thread has been viewed over 500 times since I bumped it yesterday, y'all should be paying me to write this crap.:jester:


Do you accept credit cards, if so, what type? :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Do you accept credit cards, if so, what type? :jester:


only cashiers checks from National Bank of Nigeria :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> theyre just waiting for you to sex it all up


Well this is a FF site, and I only do that with my partner in crime....besides,I hear there are other forums that allow that crap. Now pardon me, while I follow this rabbit hole....




slinger58 said:


> Do you accept credit cards, if so, what type? :jester:


Oh Mr.Cancer, I have a soft spot for you...we can barter.



daArch said:


> only cashiers checks from National Bank of Nigeria :thumbsup:


Hey now, I have been accused of being trashy, but never dishonest. Take it back.:jester:


----------

